# Networking Partner Wanted



## r.e.christie (Nov 28, 2010)

I am new to Pain Management and Anesthesia coding and would like to see if anyone is interested in Networking with me.  My previous background in Oncology afforded me the opportunity to network with others who specialized in the same specialty and it was very helpful when questions would arise.  Together we worked out solutions.  If anyone is interested in networking with me as I learn this new specialty, I would be grateful!  Let me know and I will give you my contact information.


----------



## MMAYCOCK (Nov 29, 2010)

*Networking*

I've billed and coded pain management for years. If you have questions, I'll try to help out.


----------



## missyah20 (Nov 29, 2010)

I would be happy to try and help when needed as well.


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Nov 29, 2010)

i would be happy to help out as well, 4 years experience in both anesthesia and pain management.


----------



## r.e.christie (Nov 30, 2010)

My work email is rchristie@apmhealth.com
Please drop me an email and let me know the best way to reach you as I am not good checking messages on the AAPC website, however, I check my work email a million times a day.  Thank you for your offer to help.  I am very grateful!  Look forward to hearing from you!
Robyn Christie


----------

